# 1960 Schwinn wanted



## Springer Tom (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking for a 1960 Schwinn with a serial number between E035452 and E037651.......


----------



## mruiz (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a girls frame from 1960? JO534**
 Mitch


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2012)

Springer Tom said:


> Looking for a 1960 Schwinn with a serial number between E35452 and E037651.......




I sold this to a local buddy of mine....I see if he still has it. 1960 rare this late with this paint job. I hate rare..how about uncommon? I can have him contact you if you send me ph. or e-mail via pm,


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 18, 2012)

bumping to the top.....:eek:


----------



## jpromo (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably not looking for a lightweight, eh?  I have a '60 Traveler I could look at.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 18, 2012)

As long as it falls between the serial numbers.....


----------



## Springer Tom (Jun 19, 2012)

Bump it


----------



## Springer Tom (Jul 16, 2012)

Bttt.......


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jul 17, 2012)

Your Serial number starts E35452 - E037651 I think your missing the Zero in the first set of numbers E035452 - E037651.  I have a 1960 Hornet but its an A0


----------



## Springer Tom (Jul 18, 2012)

Yup, you're right, it must have been all that cough syrup I drank.....


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 20, 2012)

what's the exact date range you're looking for? i have a few 1960 bikes,and kinda know the dates,but would help narrow it down,thanks.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

May 18, 1960.......thanks for looking....


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 9, 2012)

Still looking.......


----------



## jd56 (Nov 12, 2012)

*61 Jag*

I have a 61 Jaguar I'm selling. I have a buyer in line but, he's taking too long. $225 + shipping
Not a 60 but close.
(R51263)


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is the saddle I mentioned.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2012)

Getting closer 4/20/60.... has had orig. green S seat put on since pic.
Darcie


----------



## Springer Tom (Dec 22, 2012)

Appreciate the effort, so far I've found a May 17 and a girls May 18


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 17, 2013)

The search continuuuuuuuuuues...............


----------



## oquinn (Mar 17, 2013)

*what about f224*



Springer Tom said:


> Looking for a 1960 Schwinn with a serial number between E35452 and E037651.......




I have a middleweight I'm trying to sell $300.00 plus any shipping


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks anyway, but I'm looking for my birthday bike......


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 11, 2013)

Still looking.........


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 4, 2014)

Watch this..........


----------

